# Trunk set ups



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

all start with my blury ass pics sorry guys ill try to take better pics duriing the day

p.s i dont know if there is already a topic but i could not find it  














































real set up i did for a homie 










other stuff id like to do in a model






































thats it for now ill post pics of the 57 set up later  

now post away :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE AND SUPER CLEAN!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

:0


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

My best setup. Not very good but I dont know much about hydraulics


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

nice job guys


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Apr 8 2009, 07:52 AM~13515759
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



i foregot that was done but i wana do something like it bad ass piece there 


topic is bad ass anyone else


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i got project trunks.... those ok? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 8 2009, 08:35 PM~13522743
> *i got project trunks.... those ok?  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :yes:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I just right clicked and saved the most ever from LIL. Great job everyone!!!! I have never set a trunk up, but now I want to. Way to once again motivate another builder.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 9 2009, 02:38 AM~13525465
> *I think I just right clicked and saved the most ever from LIL. Great job everyone!!!! I have never set a trunk up, but now I want to. Way to once again motivate another builder.
> *



:thumbsup: i think the trunk is my favorite part of the build other than the paint :biggrin: alot of nice stuff in this topic :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Only trunk set up I have so far is a Factory Uptown 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Apr 8 2009, 03:39 AM~13515059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kick ass set ups...... I like that flip TV too...howd you do that?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ok my turn to show off !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 9 2009, 12:53 AM~13525481
> *:thumbsup:  i think the trunk is my favorite part of the build other than the paint  :biggrin: alot of nice stuff in this topic  :cheesy:
> *


this is probably my favorite part of the builds also :biggrin: heres some of mine


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

:biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=327968&st=120


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mine aren't nearly as nice as some of the others....but here are mine


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 9 2009, 08:49 PM~13528692
> *Mine aren't nearly as nice as some of the others....but here are mine
> 
> 
> ...


Are you kiddin?????:0
Yours are very nice!! I wish I know anything about hydros, my setups suck ass :uh: .


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Too much AMAZING setups :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN! I'll add this topic to my favorites. Gotta use some of the ideas from here next time!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 8 2009, 01:39 AM~13515059
> *all start with my blury ass pics sorry guys ill try to take better pics duriing the day
> 
> p.s i dont know if there is already a topic but i could not find it
> ...


damn bro theres more to it then aim and shoot with that camera. :roflmao: :roflmao: your shit hella bluurry bro......whens the last time u had the ol eye checked? :tongue:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

in the early planning stages









still gotta finish this one up


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Apr 9 2009, 06:29 AM~13525767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah yeah yeah now shut up and post your pics :uh: 


















:cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

and to everyone else nice work guys keep this topic alive . eastside bad ass aircraft setups


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> fducking sick bro noids are hella detailed and i love the adex


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 8 2009, 10:37 PM~13525462
> *:0  :yes:
> *


start here i guess..... 1:12 scale...


























1:16 scale....


































then the regular boring shit... :biggrin: 










































































some of them :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 9 2009, 10:22 PM~13534249
> *start here i guess..... 1:12 scale...
> 
> 
> ...



SEND ME THAT DUECE! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2009, 06:50 PM~13543777
> *SEND ME THAT DUECE! :biggrin:
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

heres a few of mine that i had picks of


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 11 2009, 01:40 AM~13544556
> *heres a few of mine that i had picks of
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE THAT COLOR ON THE 64. WHAT IS IT?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HERES A COUPLE OF MINE, BUT NOTHING FANCY.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 11 2009, 02:52 AM~13544601
> *I LIKE THAT COLOR ON THE 64. WHAT IS IT?
> *


i mixed a lime green pearl with pearl white createx paint, and i think i used a pearl green too


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Work in progress


























^^^Still needs optoma batteries and a fuel cell^^^









^^^Not really a trunk but its used for storage in a big rig^^^

DONE


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 13 2009, 07:40 AM~13559771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any progress on this thing Doc?

I'd love to see that beauty finished....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

not yet 
still trying to find the right concept for the interior

its on the bench though :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 13 2009, 08:40 AM~13559771
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin sickkkkkkkkkk any more pics guys :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 9 2009, 10:22 PM~13534249
> *start here i guess..... 1:12 scale...
> 
> 
> ...



that duece is fuckin hott :0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

FIRST DETAILED SETUP FOR ME


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

here a few of mine trunk setups


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 3 2009, 12:21 PM~13770800
> *here a few of mine trunk setups
> 
> 
> ...




 nice work


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I love this thread! Good work homies!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bajito93_@May 4 2009, 10:22 AM~13776692
> *:worship:
> *


X2 :worship: :worship: :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 9 2009, 09:31 AM~13526999
> *this is probably my favorite part of the builds also  :biggrin:  heres some of mine
> 
> 
> ...



ttt anything new guys


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^  :biggrin: 

:cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

are these qalifide as trunk suit ups ?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

anything new to post guys


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 21 2009, 11:45 AM~15141591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT CLEAR FLOR, NICE SET UP TOO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 8 2009, 07:35 PM~13522743
> *i got project trunks.... those ok?  :biggrin:
> *


pictures or it dont exsist.. post emm post emm


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 9 2009, 09:57 PM~15318068
> *pictures or it dont exsist.. post emm post emm
> *


i did..... on page 3


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 9 2009, 09:22 PM~13534249
> *start here i guess..... 1:12 scale...
> 
> 
> ...


 fuckkkk,, micro sick i am too done.....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

damm oldschool...I knew you are one of the big boy's when it come's to builders..
Butt (my bad) I did'nt know that you are one of the kings of the trunk detail?
Now i know..i look foward to nomad completion..i have a 55, two 56's and three 57's..........


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 9 2009, 08:36 AM~13527043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very, bad Man!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

here's one of my trunk systems in my 1/16th scale "Low Rod" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

and here is my 1/16th scale camero "1st time round" i built about 15 years ago


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

an old one:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 10 2009, 11:50 AM~15319359
> *here's one of my trunk systems in my 1/16th scale "Low Rod" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



watcha! show off :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 10 2009, 12:50 PM~15319359
> *here's one of my trunk systems in my 1/16th scale "Low Rod" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  I thought I was looking at a real car!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Oct 11 2009, 01:33 PM~15324667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA!!! THANKS GUY'S!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hy...uredFile232.jpg[/IMG]







I should proceed through this thread with extreme caution!
this is all i got!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

cant say ive ever done a trunk setup, but done many a bag setup for my truck builds.

Heres my 14" long crewzer, hand bent brass wire from compressors to tanks, then to bags & air cylinders up front


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

1/20 scale toyota ext cab (complete custom build with 2 4X4 kits), with F,B,S,S, & pancake moving suspension parts built by me.

































same with the 1/20 xplorer, complete moving front/rear suspension 









both have handbuilt tilt steering wheels


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 12 2009, 07:53 PM~15336557
> *cant say ive ever done a trunk setup, but done many a bag setup for my truck builds.
> 
> Heres my 14" long crewzer, hand bent brass wire from compressors to tanks, then to bags & air cylinders up front
> ...


see what I mean?  damm, that's clownin...now I want the rest, explorer too.
and that long thing...! more flicks,, what's the body lookin like baby?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i figured you'd be askin...
ill explain, its a chevy ext cab, promo, 454SS slapped into one big long motherfucker, entire inside is built with 2 pieces of sheet styrene, seats from 2 lightning kits, 99 silverado A-pillars, wheels from a peterbilt wrecker, tires from 2 honda civic kits, has a tv in the dash, tv in the steering wheel, tv between the seats, jacuzzi in behing the seats, frenced in slide in/out antenna...etc....










































most of the interior cab was built within a months time...everything else happened in time


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ill have to get new pics of the xplorer, my otehr ones got lost within the system somehow....
it has a lowrider style dash with dual tv's in the dash, flip up big screen in the back with 15"s over the rear tires...the paint job is more impressive on it than anything.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if your itching to look at it, i know there are pics of it in Slammdsonomas showcase...look that up. Probably 8-9 pages back by now.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yes....oh and daaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmammm is the only way to explane 
your jaqruzzi-truck! and I miss spelled jaquzzi on purpose...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if i ever get tired of it, i can use it for my beer can holder...LOL


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 12 2009, 08:53 PM~15336557
> *cant say ive ever done a trunk setup, but done many a bag setup for my truck builds.
> 
> Heres my 14" long crewzer, hand bent brass wire from compressors to tanks, then to bags & air cylinders up front
> ...





> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Oct 12 2009, 09:09 PM~15336735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

here is the set up from the jinxed caddy i just finished


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres a couple i did...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

here's some of mine... not a trunk but some hand built work
















































and a little hydro work in action


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Damn,yall doing it BIG up in here!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thanks bro, i got some good pointers from some of the builds in here to better some of my builds! thanks homies!! keep em comin!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 12 2009, 08:31 PM~15337042
> *i figured you'd be askin...
> ill explain, its a chevy ext cab, promo, 454SS slapped into one big long motherfucker, entire inside is built with 2 pieces of sheet styrene, seats from 2 lightning kits, 99 silverado A-pillars, wheels from a peterbilt wrecker, tires from 2 honda civic kits,  has a tv in the dash, tv in the steering wheel, tv between the seats, jacuzzi in behing the seats, frenced in slide in/out antenna...etc....
> 
> ...


wanna sell that


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

when you reach puberty --which is a lonnng way off--- ill think about it....HAHA :biggrin: :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 28 2009, 09:33 PM~15497591
> *when you reach puberty --which is a lonnng way off---  ill think about it....HAHA :biggrin:  :0
> *


MAYBE THATS WHAT HE'S READING ! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 12 2009, 10:31 PM~15337042
> *i figured you'd be askin...
> ill explain, its a chevy ext cab, promo, 454SS slapped into one big long motherfucker, entire inside is built with 2 pieces of sheet styrene, seats from 2 lightning kits, 99 silverado A-pillars, wheels from a peterbilt wrecker, tires from 2 honda civic kits,  has a tv in the dash, tv in the steering wheel, tv between the seats, jacuzzi in behing the seats, frenced in slide in/out antenna...etc....
> 
> ...


Lookin badass bro.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

really nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X 2 !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 19 2010, 01:53 PM~16339659
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 19 2010, 12:53 PM~16339659
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Im still fairly new to the aftermarket add ons but here is 
2 i've done so far...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> Crazy sick!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: THANKS!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 19 2010, 01:53 PM~16339659
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i really like the monster greens in the lack


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 13 2010, 08:37 AM~16600689
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i said it before ill say it again the details in this is outrages sick job definatly all around a one of its kind build


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 13 2010, 10:37 AM~16600689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro !!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 13 2010, 10:37 AM~16600689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!! that is nice bro :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 13 2010, 11:40 AM~16602410
> *THANKS GUYS!!
> *


SUPER SICK BUILDS D! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

"7-TEAZ" BUILT BY THE HOMIE JAY HOLT!!! NOW IN MY STABLE OF RIDES.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 13 2010, 02:17 PM~16602589
> *"7-TEAZ" BUILT BY THE HOMIE JAY HOLT!!! NOW IN MY STABLE OF RIDES.
> 
> 
> ...



what happened to jay i used to see his stuff alot up here did he stop building


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

YEAH BRO HE FLIPPED THE SCRIPT AND GOT DEEP INTO THE CUSTOM HOT WHEEL SCENE. SHIT THE HOMIE HAS MADE A NAME FOR HIMSELF IN THAT HOBBY NOW! 1 OFF CUSTOMS, CUSTOM LIMITED EDITION RUNS, CUSTOM PACKAGES ETC. DUDES FUCKIN IT UP IN 1/64!! AT $200-$600 A CUSTOM...I'D SAY HE'S PRETTY HAPPY!!..LOL. WE STILL TALK ALL THE TIME. I'M HOLDING DOWN THE CLUB RIGHT NOW BUT HE'S PLANNING A BIG RETURN TO THE 1/25 SCALE SOON.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 13 2010, 02:23 PM~16602617
> *YEAH BRO HE FLIPPED THE SCRIPT AND GOT DEEP INTO THE CUSTOM HOT WHEEL SCENE. SHIT THE HOMIE HAS MADE A NAME FOR HIMSELF IN THAT HOBBY NOW! 1 OFF CUSTOMS, CUSTOM LIMITED EDITION RUNS, CUSTOM PACKAGES ETC. DUDES FUCKIN IT UP IN 1/64!! AT $200-$600 A CUSTOM...I'D SAY HE'S PRETTY HAPPY!!..LOL. WE STILL TALK ALL THE TIME. I'M HOLDING DOWN THE CLUB RIGHT NOW BUT HE'S PLANNING A BIG RETURN TO THE 1/25 SCALE SOON.
> *



nice hopefully i get to see what he has been up to and see what he comes out with next


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 12:25 PM~16602630
> *nice hopefully i get to see what he has been up to and see what he comes out with next
> *


YEAH MAN I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET HIM TO "UN-RETIRE" FOR A MINUTE!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 13 2010, 02:28 PM~16602652
> *YEAH MAN I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET HIM TO "UN-RETIRE" FOR A MINUTE!! :biggrin:
> *



good tell him we miss seeing his works of art :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 12:29 PM~16602660
> *good tell him we miss seeing his works of art :cheesy:
> *


WILL DO HOMIE!!! I'M SURE HE MISSES THIS SIDE OF THE HOBBY!! I'LL LET HIM KNOW THAT HIS WORK IS STILL APPRECIATED! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 13 2010, 12:17 PM~16602589
> *"7-TEAZ" BUILT BY THE HOMIE JAY HOLT!!! NOW IN MY STABLE OF RIDES.
> 
> 
> ...


Another one of my favorites right there...  S'up Fred...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT UP BIG JIM!! HIT ME ON THE PM!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

PM sent...


----------



## 26cruiser. (Jul 26, 2009)

[/quote]


need to clean up the gold


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

>


need to clean up the gold 
[/quote]


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking good u all :0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice setup eastside...are the wires soldered together?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 13 2010, 01:23 PM~16602617
> *YEAH BRO HE FLIPPED THE SCRIPT AND GOT DEEP INTO THE CUSTOM HOT WHEEL SCENE. SHIT THE HOMIE HAS MADE A NAME FOR HIMSELF IN THAT HOBBY NOW! 1 OFF CUSTOMS, CUSTOM LIMITED EDITION RUNS, CUSTOM PACKAGES ETC. DUDES FUCKIN IT UP IN 1/64!! AT $200-$600 A CUSTOM...I'D SAY HE'S PRETTY HAPPY!!..LOL. WE STILL TALK ALL THE TIME. I'M HOLDING DOWN THE CLUB RIGHT NOW BUT HE'S PLANNING A BIG RETURN TO THE 1/25 SCALE SOON.
> *


Jay Holt customs











He creates some really sick stuff!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 15 2010, 01:01 PM~16617416
> *nice setup eastside...are the wires soldered together?Nope...Glued and silver paint over the Glue... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 15 2010, 09:57 AM~16617388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASSssss!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 15 2010, 03:43 PM~16618766
> *BADASSssss!
> *


 Thank's "Master Jevries"


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

my 58


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Feb 15 2010, 07:11 PM~16620203
> *my 58
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice work Homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2 :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 15 2010, 11:37 PM~16619506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work you too. :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 16 2010, 07:07 AM~16626961
> *Nice work Homie.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

in the newest minitruckin, on a blue and silver frontier...and soon to be feature.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 17 2010, 02:41 PM~16641181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice work.... This topic needs some updates :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 26 2010, 01:13 PM~19423415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That's what I'm talkin bout


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

my 58 impy pesco set up


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Dec 26 2010, 03:13 PM~19423415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass shit here fellas.... Nice work!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

work in progress...


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 26 2010, 12:38 PM~19423573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BANGIN SET UP!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 26 2010, 01:38 PM~19423573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that fedora on the rear deck! never seen 1 of those. just need to find a Kangol now. dope trunk setup too bro


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 08:57 PM~19839759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro, I didn't see that you'd finished this one. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 26 2010, 11:13 AM~19423415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is badazz anymore pics on this one


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Eazy-e_@Feb 12 2011, 02:26 PM~19852445
> *this is badazz anymore pics on this one
> *



Thanx bro.

Just check in here for the pics ............ 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=463109&st=1260


----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 12 2011, 05:17 PM~19853949
> *Thanx bro.
> 
> Just check in here for the pics ............
> ...


thanks.. wonderfull piece of art


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 20 2011, 10:53 PM~19920657
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Supersick with the fishtank and all!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 21 2011, 08:53 AM~19920657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that funky ass glossy thing for the trunk floor? :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 20 2011, 10:53 PM~19920657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did you make the tank? im planning a half under water halv above water diorama and am wondering how you suspended the fish and what you used for the water.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 21 2011, 02:25 PM~19923693
> *how did you make the tank? im planning a half under water halv above water diorama and am wondering how you suspended the fish and what you used for the water.
> *


the fish are cut from fishing bobber's....i used bobboers cause they float....then thuoght about it now i have to somehow anker them down...so they dont look like dead fish at the top of the water... i used the thinest fishing line they sell..the gravel is just cut up lil chunks of plastic super glued to the bottom..the fins are really really thin plastic i cut into shapes of fins an super glued on.. .an the water is just water....lol...real simple neat an different..but the water will still evaporate even thuogh its water tight so im gonna try either clear gel or see whats up at the hobby store for some kind epoxy that is clear an looks like water..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 21 2011, 12:54 PM~19923861
> *the fish are cut from fishing bobber's....i used bobboers cause they float....then thuoght about it now i have to somehow anker them down...so they dont look like dead fish at the top of the water... i used the thinest fishing line they sell..the gravel is just cut up lil chunks of plastic super glued to the bottom..the fins are really really thin plastic i cut into shapes of fins an super glued on.. .an the water  is just water....lol...
> *


nice i thought the water was resin lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 21 2011, 01:32 PM~19923359
> *Where did you get that funky ass glossy thing for the trunk floor?  :cheesy:
> *


not sure i found it in my decal box.. wish i had sheets of that shit cause it sure is nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 21 2011, 12:56 PM~19923875
> *not sure i found it in my decal box.. wish i had sheets of that shit cause it sure is nice! :biggrin:
> *


 The funky glossy looks like a piece of Prism tape from the Barris collection of cars.
The Merc, 50 ford, ford truck all came with the tape for the model.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Feb 22 2011, 11:03 AM~19931832
> *The funky glossy looks like a piece of Prism tape from the Barris collection of cars.
> The Merc, 50 ford, ford truck all came with the tape for the model.
> *


nice! you got any of that?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 21 2011, 12:54 PM~19923861
> *the fish are cut from fishing bobber's....i used bobboers cause they float....then thuoght about it now i have to somehow anker them down...so they dont look like dead fish at the top of the water... i used the thinest fishing line they sell..the gravel is just cut up lil chunks of plastic super glued to the bottom..the fins are really really thin plastic i cut into shapes of fins an super glued on.. .an the water  is just water....lol...real simple neat an different..but the water will still evaporate even thuogh its water tight so im gonna try either clear gel or see whats up at the hobby store for some kind epoxy that is clear an looks like water..
> *


Bro, this is the stuff I love!! Be carefull with regular epoxy though it will yellow quickly.
Perhaps some kind of hobby glue?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 21 2011, 11:32 AM~19923359
> *Where did you get that funky ass glossy thing for the trunk floor?  :cheesy:
> *


 back in the day. when i was a kid they sold it at Pep Boys.. we called it 
Crazy Tape... it came in rollsl...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 21 2011, 01:54 PM~19923861
> *the fish are cut from fishing bobber's....i used bobboers cause they float....then thuoght about it now i have to somehow anker them down...so they dont look like dead fish at the top of the water... i used the thinest fishing line they sell..the gravel is just cut up lil chunks of plastic super glued to the bottom..the fins are really really thin plastic i cut into shapes of fins an super glued on.. .an the water  is just water....lol...real simple neat an different..but the water will still evaporate even thuogh its water tight so im gonna try either clear gel or see whats up at the hobby store for some kind epoxy that is clear an looks like water..
> *


a long time ago, I'd looked into something to simulate water for a hot tub I was planning. Hobby Lobby should have this gel stuff that solidifies. It's used for vases w/ fake flowers. 

hell maybe even some clear hair gel. it's got bubbles in it. :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 23 2011, 11:17 AM~19940293
> *a long time ago, I'd looked into something to simulate water for a hot tub I was planning.  Hobby Lobby should have this gel stuff that solidifies.  It's used for vases w/ fake flowers.
> 
> hell maybe even some clear hair gel.  it's got bubbles in it.  :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

figured I'd bump this before the new one got too big

here's my latest that everyone's seen too much but all I got at the moment.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

sinicle said:


> figured I'd bump this before the new one got too big
> 
> here's my latest that everyone's seen too much but all I got at the moment.


Can't get enough of this set up probably the most detailed Iv seen to date


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

rollindeep408 said:


> Can't get enough of this set up probably the most detailed Iv seen to date


thanks a lot man, greatly appreciated!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

sinicle said:


> figured I'd bump this before the new one got too big
> 
> here's my latest that everyone's seen too much but all I got at the moment.





SET UP IS LOOKING GREAT


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Can't get enough of this set up probably the most detailed Iv seen to date


Wow X2 :wow:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

WOW! thanks guys! I only posted the pic to bump the thread, figured that setup was old news...
all three of you (rollin,wars,pancho) are INSANE builders, if anything, I'm just trying to keep up with the likes of you guys


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> Nice


jus saw this. thanks 904!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Badd ass work


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

55 chevy


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Wer can i get a pescos set up or can someone do a how to make them ??


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Wer can i get a pescos set up or can someone do a how to make them ??


D.L.O.STYLES is the man to speak to


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Wer can i get a pescos set up or can someone do a how to make them ??


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


>



nombre Frankie you got down on this trunk wey


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> nombre Frankie you got down on this trunk wey


X2! One of my favorites!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Set UPS are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:

Some more of mine


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i just spent 30 mins of my life looking at this topic, and all i can say is TIME WELL SPENT, Awesome work guys, some of them look so real, it was hard to tell if i was looking at a model or a real car. AWESOME set ups in here. keep it going.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

some inspirational setups in here!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> View attachment 613092
> View attachment 613093


Nice fam


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


>


Diggin it tonio looks cleam


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Verry nice work guys  like there is 11 pages and seeing no two set ups look the same


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Nice fam


Thanks Johnny


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Up


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

sinicle said:


> figured I'd bump this before the new one got too big
> 
> here's my latest that everyone's seen too much but all I got at the moment.


All I can say fam is freakin siiiiiiiick!!


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sweet work Bro....


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

MY TRUNK SET UP NOT THE BEST BUT I TRIED ON MY FIRST ATTEMPT CUTTING PANELS AND HINGING. MY 6X9'S REALLY WORK TOO CHECK OUT MY YOUTUBE VIDEO. SEARCH (MODEL LOWRIDER WITH SPEAKERS)


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

One of my recent builds .. It's nothing awsome like some I seen on this thread .. But it will do .. Lol let me know what y'all think


----------



## 1959impcon (Dec 25, 2014)

pancho1969 said:


>



Those look really good! There are some really incredible builds on thie thread but may I ask what you used and what was the technique used to make the hinges on the red Impala in the bottom photo? Those are very well done and if you would care to share how you made them, I am sure that more than a few of us would be grateful..


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Those appear to be kit hinges. Revel has them in a few different kits.


----------



## 1959impcon (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks Chris. Someone needs to make those available in resin form..


----------



## 1959impcon (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks Chris. Someone needs to make those available in resin form.. This forum has some of the nicest builds that I have ever seen! Thanks to all who share their talents and abilities..


----------

